# iStick le wood



## Alex (30/12/14)

http://imgur.com/a/BXU10
*Decorated my iStick*
Fiance left me alone at home, had nothing to do so I grabbed some wood vinyls and started wrapping!

By secrethat · 6 hours ago · 6 images · 1,145 views · stats

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (30/12/14)

Very nicely done! 
You should start a wrapping service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (30/12/14)

Lol, had a similar idea recently. Looks great with an Anima.

I have found the perfect all day carry device. That darker wrap looks awesome too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riddle (30/12/14)

That looks stunning. Very neat work as well. It would be nice if there was a wooden iStick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Stop putting ideas in my head. I have already had to convince my self to not pull the airbrush out once...


----------



## RATZ (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Stop putting ideas in my head. I have already had to convince my self to not pull the airbrush out once...




oooh, If you have the skills and the tools, you have to do it.
Really. It's a must. The possibilities...


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

I am trying not to but yeah. I do some simple airbrushing work every now and then. Not good enough to do it full time though. or make money from it for that matter


----------



## RATZ (30/12/14)

A simple design over some coloured vinyl could be very effective. Hmm. I think I need ti speak to some of my spray paint fiend friends....

sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (31/12/14)

@Alex just awesome brother !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Those woody I sticks has been running through my mind all night. 

And as I say that I realised this is post is going to make its way to another thread soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (31/12/14)

Nicely done @Alex . Fiance should leave you home alone more often !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/12/14)

great find alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Nicely done @Alex . Fiance should leave you home alone more often !



lol, just to clear things up, this wasn't done by me.

"http://imgur.com/a/BXU10
*Decorated my iStick*
Fiance left me alone at home, had nothing to do so I grabbed some wood vinyls and started wrapping!

By secrethat " <-----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (31/12/14)

Oops! sorry about that  Still looks friggen awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (31/12/14)

Wow. Looks great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

hsa anyone takken the Istick appart completly?. I would like to do a bit of airbrushing on mine but I hate masking


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

Arthster said:


> hsa anyone takken the Istick appart completly?. I would like to do a bit of airbrushing on mine but I hate masking



Haven't tried it myself, but I found this


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

Arthster said:


> hsa anyone takken the Istick appart completly?. I would like to do a bit of airbrushing on mine but I hate masking


I took mine completely apart. You need to remove the black strips for the buttons to be removed properly without breaking them and if you want to paint it. 

So remove screws and bottom plate. Remove the black strips, it is stuck on with double sided tape, then the buttons will fall out. Then you just slide everything out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Awesome thanks @free3dom and @qball. I have a really lekker I dea for some airbursh work on the Istick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

Good luck - shout if you get stuck. I really enjoy my simple orange jobbie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

I still think that Istick looks brilliant. definitely a one of a kind

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

That's still an amazing looking iOrange

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (1/4/15)

Hahaha! Brings to mind thoughts of some comedy scene, where you go completely mental and vinyl everything in the house. 

Really great looking job, though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

